# Anybody know when the Taurus PT-738 hits the stores



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Thinking I might like one of these. But are they out yet? Maybe if I'm lucky they will come out around the time 380 ammo becomes available.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

AFAIK they aren't out yet. I doubt we'll see them this year. It took over a year and a half for them to come out with the 709.


----------

